# Anyone using the Crossbreed super tuck



## MS Skeeter (Jun 16, 2008)

I have been looking at these holsters online and I am thinking of getting one for my FNP-40.I am looking for feedback on this holster before buying one.How comfortable are when carryying all day and how well do they retain your gun.Any issues with drawing the gun from this holster.Thanks


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

I use one to carry my XD45C. Have tried several IWB's , but, preferred this one. Very comfortable. I can wear it all day with no issues at all. Even the cant is adjustable. Just my .02.:smt023


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Very comfortable, easy to reholster, adjustable cant. I like it.


----------



## tboone (Jan 25, 2008)

+1 to what everyone else has said. I have one for an XD40SC. Another nice feature is being able to adjust the retention to a degree (heating and molding the kydex). I absolutely love mine, although lately I've been using my SERPA a lot. But when I do use it, I love it.


----------



## BigdogBro1 (Jan 4, 2009)

I bought a Crossbreed Supertuck but sent it back and got a Minator MTAC which I like even better,

Here's Why- Post #5
http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=17400


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

BigdogBro1 said:


> I bought a Crossbreed Supertuck but sent it back and got a Minator MTAC which I like even better,
> 
> Here's Why- Post #5
> http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=17400


THAT was my question bigdog. Thanks for answering it before i even asked it.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I carry a Para Commander in one and love it. The longer you wear it the better it gets. Great IWB Holster.


----------



## mplecha (Dec 20, 2008)

I wear mine with a full size 1911 12-14 hours a day. I forget it's even there. It conceals really well, and it's still very comfortable. I recommend it.


----------



## MS Skeeter (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks for the information.I ordered one on Monday and recieved it on Friday of last week.So much for the 2-3 week wait.I must say that when I first got it in my hand it didn't look like much but after wearing it I am impressed.It is very comfortable considering I am carrying a full size pistol.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

MS Skeeter said:


> Thanks for the information.I ordered one on Monday and recieved it on Friday of last week.So much for the 2-3 week wait.I must say that when I first got it in my hand it didn't look like much but after wearing it I am impressed.It is very comfortable considering I am carrying a full size pistol.


After you get it broke in, it's even more comfortable.:smt023


----------



## mplecha (Dec 20, 2008)

oops!


----------

